# Systmes > Windows > Scurit >  Problme de connexion  la console de Symantec Endpoint protection 11!

## sofien

Bonjour,

Je viens d'installer pour la premire fois Symantec Endpoint protection 11. En cours de l'installation j'tais invit  entrer le mot de passe puis quand je voulais me connect  la console, on me dit vrifier le nom du serveur et le port! j'ai entr dja le nom du serveur et le port qui tait entr au cours de l'installation mais en vain! que pourrai je faire!? Merci

----------


## Senji

salut,

j'ai envie de dire....recommence l'installation et note bien toutes les tapes.

bye :;):

----------


## sofien

> salut,
> 
> j'ai envie de dire....recommence l'installation et note bien toutes les tapes.
> 
> bye


J'ai rinstall et c'est le mme ca...si t'as une ide ou t'as rencontr ce problme merci de m'aider sinon c'est inutile de faire ce genre de commentaire...

----------


## Senji

le prend pas mal c'tait sans arrire pens.
sur ce bonne continuation

bye :;):

----------


## sofien

Je pense que le problme est que le service Symantec Endpoint Protection Manager s'arrte tout seul!!

----------


## sofien

Le problme tait qu'il y'a des applications qui utilisaient le port 80 or MS IIS utilise ce port pour le site web...donc j'ai chang les ports  81 et 82 pour les autres applications ainsi que 8080 pour skype et ca a march nikel!!

Merciiiiiiiiii

----------


## bob786

Salut Sofien,

J'ai exactement le mme problme que toi: lorsque je dmarre le service "symantec endpoint protection manager", celui-ci s'arrte automatiquement tout de suite aprs le dmarrage et impossible de se connecter au manager de symantec.

J'ai surement le mme problme de port que toi..

Peux-tu me dire comment tu as fait pour savoir quelle application utilisait quel port et comment faire pour changer les ports des application?

(sachant que lorsque j'essai de me connecter j'ai "localhost:8443" au niveau de la conexion au serveur.

Merci infiniment par avance.  ::roll::

----------


## sofien

> Salut Sofien,
> 
> J'ai exactement le mme problme que toi: lorsque je dmarre le service "symantec endpoint protection manager", celui-ci s'arrte automatiquement tout de suite aprs le dmarrage et impossible de se connecter au manager de symantec.
> 
> J'ai surement le mme problme de port que toi..
> 
> Peux-tu me dire comment tu as fait pour savoir quelle application utilisait quel port et comment faire pour changer les ports des application?
> 
> (sachant que lorsque j'essai de me connecter j'ai "localhost:8443" au niveau de la conexion au serveur.
> ...


bonjour, inutile de m'envoyer des MP si tu as post le message ici  ::ccool:: 
Ce que j'ai fait c'est de voire quelle application utilise les ports utiliss par symantec et les changer..;par exemple skype utilisait le port 8080 je pense qui est utilis par IIS pour le site de la console d'administration...

----------


## bob786

Salut,

Oui donc pourrais tu m'aider  cibler le problme car je n'ai pas d'applications du type skype qui tournent sur mon serveur..
Merci

----------

